# Sea of Goldens at Jupiter Beach



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i hope you took some pictures??


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Just returned from another meetup at Jupiter Beach here in south Florida. It was a perfect afternoon at the beach! Holly and Rosie are running in the second pic.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Somehow I posted 2 threads.....the other one has the photos Maybe a mod can delete this one


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow !!! Looks like a super fun time !!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fun! I wish I was there.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow! Look what the tide brought in. : Beautiful pictures and a beautiful pack of goldens. I'll bet they had a blast.


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

You are so lucky Im hear in Toronto where the storm hit yesterday and left piles of snow and you all are enjoying the beach im so jelly right now lol.
Love the pictures the dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You all are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky!

To do that here, we'd have to drive down to the river and chop out the ice first.....

SJ


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

omg, all i can say is i wish the beaches in San Diego looked that gorgeous... goldens and aquamarine colored water and all!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Bet they had a great time at the beach- how wonderful!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Those are beautiful photos and beautiful doggies!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

I am sooooo jealous as we're freezing our feathered tails off in Michigan! It makes me long for summer. Great Pictures!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am really jelouse.. I cant wait until spring and summer.. brr..


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh wow, look at all of them! Like everyone else, I'm jealous of the weather...wish I could have joined them on the beach!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

What a beautiful day. It is so cold in northern BC that even our river has frozen over. In fact it went down to -37C earlier this week...to cold to even walk the dogs. Love the sun, the beach, the water and the beautiful goldens in the pictures.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sea, sun and gorgeous Goldens, the best recipe for a great day. It sure looks like a lot of fun for the puppers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like a great place to be on such a nice day. They are all so beautiful and happy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is the way everyone should enjoy winter.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fran, that is so unfair to post when the rest of us back here in MI are freezing! I say we have our next meet up at your Florida home.:

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, how beautiful!!

All those golden beauties...and the water is nice too  My Murphy would love that beautiful warm water...beautiful pictures! I noticed that the dogs are smiling in most of them.

Jen


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW. I wanna be there! Lexie wants to be there! Wahhh. I need a wahmbulance.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It was a beautiful day. We'll have to plan a GRF meetup in south Florida next year

Here is one more pic from the day... Holly surfing (look close....she's in the wave)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow!! great shots  what a wonderful way to spend the day!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww man... one of these years we'll have to get down there for that terrific get-together! How many dogs did you have this time??? Looks like a BEAUTIFUL afternoon!!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Awww man... one of these years we'll have to get down there for that terrific get-together! How many dogs did you have this time??? Looks like a BEAUTIFUL afternoon!!!!


There were about 12 goldens...including a couple of puppies. The puppies stayed out of the water and played in the sand


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sitting here freezing! I don't even know if these are your Goldens. :doh:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm sitting here freezing! I don't even know if these are your Goldens. :doh:


 
Yep!!

Those are my two! Holly on the left and Rosie on the right

I love what you did!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love the beach































​ 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FranH said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Those are my two! Holly on the left and Rosie on the right
> 
> I love what you did!!


Wow! I got lucky! LOL Glad you like it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks like soooo much fun!!


----------

